# bleach emoticon



## Urahara Kisuke (Nov 20, 2007)

I like a emoticon with Urahara's hat and bankai sword

pwease


----------



## fraj (Nov 20, 2007)

Best i was able to find for now


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Nov 21, 2007)

No T.T

I want one with his bankai sword and hat on


----------



## Heero (Nov 21, 2007)

Urahara Kisuke said:


> No T.T
> 
> I want one with his bankai sword and hat on


we havnt seen his bankai yet


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Nov 21, 2007)

Heero said:


> we havnt seen his bankai yet



well his sword first stage sword then >.>


----------

